# David Bradley with AU8 Continental Engine



## watersteps (Dec 12, 2010)

Anyone have a David Bradley 2 wheel tractor with an AU8 Continental engine on it?

I just bought one and the carb is not connected to any linkage that will slow down or speed up the engine. It looks like linkage should be connected to an arm on the bottom of the carb and then connect to the govenor. This linkage is missing and I don't know if it is a wire or spring or what length it is.

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## DanO (Jun 12, 2010)

*David Bradley Tractors AU85 Continental Engine*

I just came across this old Post, so may be too late to help but anyway, here's a Video of my 1955 DB with the AU85 Continental Engine. If you need any more info feel free to contact me, be glad to help id I can. I also have PDF Files. and many more videos of the DB's on my You Tube Channel. Here's a Pic of the 1955 AU8 and the 1950 AU7

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfDN9YqUbDI]YouTube - David Bradley Tractor AU85 Continental Engine Close Up[/ame]


----------



## watersteps (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Dano

I have removed the AU8 and sold it, I have a 3.5 Briggs to replace it, thanks again


----------

